# shaving your balls



## BatemanLondon

i think its easier when they are full and I am not on a cycle. Anyone got any tips on shaving your jacobs , I would ask a lady ( i understand they are happy to do this, i seen loads of german porno) but I cant even get a decent ironed shirt so i dont think its worth the risk.

Anyone got any handy tips as I feel like i am defusing a bomb going near my balls with a razor.

Thanks


----------



## Banditt

Clippers yes razor noway would I chance it. My friend does his in the shower when he's soaped up in shower gel. Nice mental picture for you to have there haha


----------



## JS95

Can you not use hair removal cream or anything mate?


----------



## welshman

Cut short with clippers then shave em when your in the bath, super smooth


----------



## retro-mental

turn your mountain bike upside down, spin the wheel then tea bag it. That will get rid of any unwanted nutsack hair


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Retro has the answer, it'l definitely work too.


----------



## BatemanLondon

retro-mental said:


> turn your mountain bike upside down, spin the wheel then tea bag it. That will get rid of any unwanted nutsack hair


hahaha my neighbours would love that , you did mean do this outside in the garden ?

i have tried the clippers approach , i find it a bit like trying to open a can of tuna with a knife.

maybe I will try it agin with the clippers first... i tried to damn close with the clippers before , and a cut nut scak is not good.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

carefully does it in the bath bro,,,,,,trim them 1st and them razor them off......pull ya sack tight though dude and i mean tight :lol: sh1t has to be done lads


----------



## mwarnham88

The thought of it is so much worse than the reality. I just slap a bit of conditioner on em, grab em, stretch em, shave em! Im pretty rough and I have never ever in my 8 years of silky smooth balls, ever cut em.

Man up!


----------



## 2004mark

Just some shaving cream and a razor mate.

But if you go for Retro's alternative method just be careful not to get caught up in the spokes


----------



## JG123

Does hair removal not work on your balls? haha


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Razor pul ya sack tight thats what i do, jobs a good un.... Be very carfull with clippers, i tryed this a few weeks back i caught that thick bit skin where your sac and knob join, i screamed so loud i think the neighbours heard, blood ****ing evreywhere i nearly passed out, i was lucky like was panicking for a cuple of hours case they needed stiched, that would be great going to hospital say i caught it when trying to be vain and smooth, frigging nightmare, no sex or tugging for about 2 weeks while it healed, evan a bona and the skin would start to bleed, **** man was scarey stuff lol..


----------



## a.notherguy

dont use clippers.

i had similar to jay jay where i nicked my nutsak with the unguarded clippers and it wasnt a nice experience lol.

i went out and bought one of those eyebrow/nowehair trimmers where i can remove the guard off it and it works an absolute treat.

its only small so its easy to use whilst pulling your nut sack taught and i have not even come close to hurting myself with it.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4422804/c_1/1%7Ccategory_root%7CHealth+and+personal+care%7C14418350/c_2/2%7C14418350%7CMen%27s+beard+trimmers+and+hair+clippers%7C14418417/c_3/3%7Ccat_14418417%7CNose+and+ear+trimmers%7C14418418.htm


----------



## BatemanLondon

i nicked it with some clippers , man it ****ing hurt ... next night i was on the mat grappling , trying to go for a triangle choke on some dude and squashed my nuts. it was an emotional moment.. hence this thread.

i need to find a chick to do it i think


----------



## big steve

i dont have this problem, my nutbag is baldy anyway

well apart from a couple of little blondies


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ballls to all that shaving, I use hair removal cream.

From Wolfman to Milfman in under 5 mins


----------



## Wings

Just us a razor u pussy and pull skin tight


----------



## Guest

Am I missing something here?

Why do you want to shave your balls:wacko:


----------



## 2004mark

nodrog said:


> Am I missing something here?
> 
> Why do you want to shave your balls:wacko:


Women prefer to suck when bald :thumb:


----------



## Guest

2004mark said:


> Women prefer to suck when bald :thumb:


Only if there last boyfriend was under 12:whistling:


----------



## BatemanLondon

nodrog said:


> Am I missing something here?
> 
> Why do you want to shave your balls:wacko:


you dont leave anything behind for forensics

wtf , chicks dont like fur balls , u seen a cat right ?


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Man ad be baldy from my throat down if i had the choice, hairs suck. Hairy balls are out man..

Theres a billion air just waiting to be made for quick permanent body hair loss.


----------



## eezy1

wouldnt trust myself or anyone else near my nuts with a razor. i trim them down to mm`s with a bodygroomer. leave the pubes above a tad longer and tidy them up abit. nice n neat rather than tryin to look pre-pubescent


----------



## Lukeg

get some hair removal cream


----------



## Andy Dee

Simple.

for the top, use an electric shaver, not the tripple head one, buy one with a rare beard trimmer to shave the top as a bic will just wreck the nerves in the skin and give you some serious after burn as you will have to go over it to often.

Shaving balls, get a bic sensitive and smear your nuts with shaving foam, best to do it in the shower i find.

Soon as your all down and showered, quickly rub 'Nivea for men' all over top to bottom as it will prevent any after burn or irritation.

Job done.



nodrog said:


> Am I missing something here?
> 
> Why do you want to shave your balls:wacko:


Think it was called living in the 21st century last time I did it.


----------



## RyanH

Get in the bath so your sack becomes stretchy, then just pull the nutcase so its straight and just razor the lines, no risks unless you have warts!


----------



## Dananaman

Stretch the ballbag. No fear!


----------



## Barker

In the shower, dont use shaving cream on the actual balls cause i cant see what im doing then, maybe a bit of soap. Then lightly scratch with a razor. Although ive never managed to get the sack completely smooth, may have to give hair removal cream a go.

Whens the best time to apply it? Cant think of a time where my balls are dangling in the air for an extended period of time, apart from on the toilet?

Need to use a hedge trimmer for my gooch. Never trimmed it ever, could probably straighten it and use a variety of styling products on it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Just stick on some cream and leave it on for 3 mins and then wipe it off, job done.

I sit on the edge of the bath.


----------



## will-uk

JPaycheck said:


> Just stick on some cream and leave it on for 3 mins and then wipe it off, job done.
> 
> I sit on the edge of the bath.


Whilst playing with your a55hole 

PMSL nah on a serious note what hair removal cream do you use?? Does this sh!t actually work!! like a proper baby smooth finish?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

will-uk said:


> Whilst playing with your a55hole
> 
> PMSL nah on a serious note what hair removal cream do you use?? Does this sh!t actually work!! like a proper baby smooth finish?


Its a white one, can't remember the make, veet or something.

Yeah baby smooth, love it


----------



## will-uk

JPaycheck said:


> Its a white one, can't remember the make, veet or something.
> 
> Yeah baby smooth, love it


What so you just apply, leave to dry then wash off and hairs gone??? :wub: might do our lasses tash haha, im dead now lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

will-uk said:


> What so you just apply, leave to dry then wash off and hairs gone??? :wub: might do our lasses tash haha, im dead now lol


yeah rub it on, leave it, you can feel a really light sting, then just wipe it off with a towel or rinse it off, amazing, the hair just falls off.


----------



## energize17

Wtf this veet cream just makes the hair fall off

You dont have to trime or shave are you serious or is this one of you free glucose moments

And if it is true is there anytbing weird that happens after like extra insane hair growth or complete balding

And how long/ thik can tour pubes be for this to work aint shaved in 3 months maybe more?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

energize17 said:


> Wtf this veet cream just makes the hair fall off
> 
> You dont have to trime or shave are you serious or is this one of you free glucose moments
> 
> And if it is true is there anytbing weird that happens after like extra insane hair growth or complete balding
> 
> And how long/ thik can tour pubes be for this to work aint shaved in 3 months maybe more?


hey now, your the only one who failed with the bg. Still cant work out how.

yh falls out, i think it says not to use it on balls but works a treat.

nothing weird either


----------



## s3_abv

Don't think it could use veet on my balls but i like a trim.

Nothing beats the babyliss i-stubble for me, i can choose from 0.4mm to 5mm too haha.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

s3_abv said:


> Don't think it could use veet on my balls but i like a trim.
> 
> Nothing beats the babyliss i-stubble for me, i can choose from 0.4mm to 5mm too haha.


Why not veet? can't beat the veet.


----------



## s3_abv

JPaycheck said:


> Why not veet? can't beat the veet.


Missis hates them bald, she said they don't look right lol.

And my nuts seem to have shrank somewhat since doing test haha.


----------



## NorthernSoul

do not use clipper, i repeat...do NOT use clippers. mach3 them bad boys.

if you get your saggy balls caught in the clippers which isnt hard, you will know about it. it stings for ages, always uncomfortable for that day or 2 and trust me..the ball sach is always a bleeder.


----------



## NorthernSoul

yeah, on a different note...my balls have never gone back to original size LOL my last cycle was 4 month ago.


----------



## s3_abv

Know what you mean about the clippers mate, have caught the skin a few times with my old clippers!! WE GOT A BLEEDER................

I too hate having babby ball lol.


----------



## will-uk

s3_abv said:


> Don't think it could use veet on my balls but i like a trim.
> 
> Nothing beats the babyliss i-stubble for me, i can choose from 0.4mm to 5mm too haha.


Ball stubble........ Well thats a new one!!


----------



## BatemanLondon

small balls makes my schlong look bigger

coupled with small balls from the test , rapind hair growth from GH and a shakey hand from clen , my balls are in a bad way

I might try veet


----------



## MonsterMash

Bowie Knife and some butter is how its done!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

JPaycheck said:


> yeah rub it on, leave it, you can feel a really light sting, then just wipe it off with a towel or rinse it off, amazing, the hair just falls off.


you can feel just a "really light sting"........you know?!.... That sting that feels like A KICK IN THE DOG'S DANGILIES!.........ohhhh yeah :laugh: :cool2:


----------



## ausbuilt

I used VEET hair removal cream- bloody good- nice 'n smooth, no nicks easy as hell- I used the spray- spray on, wait, scrape of with the scraper provided in the shower.. smooth balls- 10mins total time.

I then lasered them.. and now always smooth... never have to shave again. Brilliant.


----------



## MonsterMash

ausbuilt said:


> I used VEET hair removal cream- bloody good- nice 'n smooth, no nicks easy as hell- I used the spray- spray on, wait, scrape of with the scraper provided in the shower.. smooth balls- 10mins total time.
> 
> I then lasered them.. and now always smooth... never have to shave again. Brilliant.


You lazered your balls?

That sounds like a bad ending in a james bond scene i know!


----------



## ausbuilt

MonsterMash said:


> You lazered your balls?
> 
> That sounds like a bad ending in a james bond scene i know!


LOL yeah... actually it was far less elegant than that.. I had move my sac around while the laser operator zapped away..


----------



## Nidge

Clippers then Razor all the way.


----------



## MonsterMash

ausbuilt said:


> LOL yeah... actually it was far less elegant than that.. I had move my sac around while the laser operator zapped away..


Nice think i will look into this!

Who knows might even get a wee kick out of it!


----------



## maverick1888

My GF does mine wae a samurai sword from 3 feet away cool trick n i have only been in A&E 8 times this year cool or what.

On the other hand a Gillette g2 with the nut sack stretched does the trick for me,tried the shaver ouch no thanks a few nicks was enough.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

big steve said:


> i dont have this problem, my nutbag is baldy anyway
> 
> well apart from a couple of little blondies


How old are you?


----------



## Wardy211436114751

ausbuilt said:


> I used VEET hair removal cream- bloody good- nice 'n smooth, no nicks easy as hell- I used the spray- spray on, wait, scrape of with the scraper provided in the shower.. smooth balls- 10mins total time.
> 
> I then lasered them.. and now always smooth... never have to shave again. Brilliant.


Noway you actually had laser hair removal on your nutsack? please tell me this is true!


----------



## Hampy71

BatemanLondon said:


> small balls makes my schlong look bigger
> 
> coupled with small balls from the test , rapind hair growth from GH and a shakey hand from clen , my balls are in a bad way
> 
> I might try veet


Hahahahahaha fvckin quality!!!!


----------



## retro-mental

I used nair on my nuts once

The missus was like what the fvck are you doing with my nair. by then i had a good coating on the boys and left them for about 2 mins then i felt the tingling so i thought great time to wash off

Grabbed a handfull of soap and stuck the warm water on in the sink and washed away then boom out of no where it started to burn, not like sun burn or fire burn but more like the burn you would expect if you dipped your balls in some corrosive acid. Whacked the cold tap on and stuck them under and it burned even more.

By then i am panicing and screaming in pain, the missus comes up to me with me kaks round my ankles, nuts in the sink and cold water firing out the tap. I was scrubbing away and she said i need to just wipe it over with some tissue first then soak but not scrub.

After 10-20 mins the pain went away but i had a burn open blister on my nuts. It was a fair size and took ages to heal. It was all very reminisent of the acid on the hand scene in fight club but if he had used his nuts instead

Never tried after that but i have also got the saggy nut in the clippers job. bleeds forever !!!!!


----------



## Demented Intent

I've tried with the body trimmer and caught myself every time... Stings like a bitch! Going to try out the veet.


----------



## 2004mark

retro-mental said:


> I used nair on my nuts once
> 
> The missus was like what the fvck are you doing with my nair. by then i had a good coating on the boys and left them for about 2 mins then i felt the tingling so i thought great time to wash off
> 
> Grabbed a handfull of soap and stuck the warm water on in the sink and washed away then boom out of no where it started to burn, not like sun burn or fire burn but more like the burn you would expect if you dipped your balls in some corrosive acid. Whacked the cold tap on and stuck them under and it burned even more.
> 
> By then i am panicing and screaming in pain, the missus comes up to me with me kaks round my ankles, nuts in the sink and cold water firing out the tap. I was scrubbing away and she said i need to just wipe it over with some tissue first then soak but not scrub.
> 
> After 10-20 mins the pain went away but i had a burn open blister on my nuts. It was a fair size and took ages to heal. It was all very reminisent of the acid on the hand scene in fight club but if he had used his nuts instead
> 
> Never tried after that but i have also got the saggy nut in the clippers job. bleeds forever !!!!!


Fvcking brilliant :lol:



retro-mental said:


> It was all very reminisent of the acid on the hand scene in fight club but if he had used his nuts instead!


Have you not seen the directors cut?


----------



## Andy Dee

Bashman said:


> Whenever I go get my hair cut, I just tip the hairdresser a few extra quid, unzip, grabs the clippers, job done - two *balls *with one stone


----------



## methos

If I haven't done it for a while I trim first but sh1t you need to be careful! Had a few gushing moments! Then pull that sack taught and gillette fusion Mach 4. Nothings too good for my ball bag!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Im curious about the veet treatment now. I would love to have baby smoothe balls again!


----------



## ausbuilt

Wardy21 said:


> Im curious about the veet treatment now. I would love to have baby smoothe balls again!


its easy- just watch the time.. start at the min time, and if hairs did not all come of, try 1-2mins longer.


----------



## Barker

Dont use small scissors btw. Cut my ball bag, was not a nice situation.


----------



## methos

ausbuilt said:


> its easy- just watch the time.. start at the min time, and if hairs did not all come of, try 1-2mins longer.


Definitely watch the time. I've used it on my back and it does a bloody good job. Have come away with a few burns at times mind. Very very minor but wouldn't want that on my sack! Ouch!


----------



## buzzzbar

stretch it out like a sail from a windsurfer then razor away!

*warning, only do this in the shower because if you stretch your ballsack cold, ooooh you're gonna hurt*

veet didn't work on me


----------



## Massevil

yeh id say strecth out the sack and do it

ive got a date this weekend so ima try it out, ive never shaved my balls before as theyre not overly hairy but im just gona have a go just for the sick rush yeh mannnnn

or not

ill probably buy some veet


----------



## gymjim

Before i tell you my advice, its 100% honest and i told my mates and theyve never looked back since

pull ya sack across, get ya shaver, and do it dry over the toilet, then have a shower, doesnt itch or anything, and ive never niked or anything, feels smooth and great after, seriously tho its for real!!!!!


----------



## ausbuilt

buzzzbar said:


> stretch it out like a sail from a windsurfer then razor away!
> 
> *warning, only do this in the shower because if you stretch your ballsack cold, ooooh you're gonna hurt*
> 
> veet didn't work on me


veet works on everyone- you may need to leave it on a few mins more than recommended (it says 3mins- i usually do 9-10min) yes I do feel it burn slightly.. but they're all gone.. I think mens pubes are prob a bit thicker than girls.... though to be honest i can't remember.. its been 20years since i've seen a bush.. every chick has a brazillian now- which is why i do the porn/hairless look to match! (after all ron jeremy is to old skool..)


----------



## General lee

Yup veet for the win and lols I nicked my sack with clippers too....... never ever thought i would admit that in public lol


----------



## TryingToGetBig

Lynx can and a lighter would probably work, lol


----------



## Raptor

I like to veet my balls, and also my ass crack as i cba with loads of hair there....

I trim the rest of my pubes to a few millimetres, gotta look neat


----------



## s3_abv

No **** this.

Just used my clippers for a quick trim and it's only gone and caught the skin in 3 places! Was bleeding for a few mins untill i showered, then obviously stung like hell once the the soapy water got into the cut.

Shave fail or what lol.


----------



## Milky

Get the wife to do it.....

FFS dont do what l did tho and tell her thats nice and call her anither birds name !

Man that could have gone Pete Tong royally..


----------



## General lee

Ha ha ha...... Jesus if that had been me saying that to my wife id be a eunich now lols


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ausbuilt said:


> veet works on everyone- you may need to leave it on a few mins more than recommended (it says 3mins- i usually do 9-10min) yes I do feel it burn slightly.. but they're all gone.. I think mens pubes are prob a bit thicker than girls.... though to be honest i can't remember.. its been 20years since i've seen a bush.. every chick has a brazillian now- which is why i do the porn/hairless look to match! (after all ron jeremy is to old skool..)


Nutbush city limits, i'm talking nutbush, whooaaaa nutbush city limits.



General lee said:


> Ha ha ha...... Jesus if that had been me saying that to my wife id be a eunich now lols


----------



## McScottie

Use a new razor, do it dry (surprising I know), and take your time. Pull the sack tight - no rash or nics if you take your time!


----------



## johnnyg

i use a petrol strimmers to trim mine.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Definalty just a good new razor bit of foam pull that sack tight and go for it..

If your on cycle tho i aint promising itl make any appear from under the fuzz lol....


----------



## SoulXedge

might give the razor a go :S only used clipper and had the odd nic nothing to serious tho!


----------



## vern172

retro-mental said:


> I used nair on my nuts once
> 
> The missus was like what the fvck are you doing with my nair. by then i had a good coating on the boys and left them for about 2 mins then i felt the tingling so i thought great time to wash off
> 
> Grabbed a handfull of soap and stuck the warm water on in the sink and washed away then boom out of no where it started to burn, not like sun burn or fire burn but more like the burn you would expect if you dipped your balls in some corrosive acid. Whacked the cold tap on and stuck them under and it burned even more.
> 
> By then i am panicing and screaming in pain, the missus comes up to me with me kaks round my ankles, nuts in the sink and cold water firing out the tap. I was scrubbing away and she said i need to just wipe it over with some tissue first then soak but not scrub.
> 
> After 10-20 mins the pain went away but i had a burn open blister on my nuts. It was a fair size and took ages to heal. It was all very reminisent of the acid on the hand scene in fight club but if he had used his nuts instead
> 
> Never tried after that but i have also got the saggy nut in the clippers job. bleeds forever !!!!!


After reading this and spitting my coffee all over my keyboard while laughing i have now decided to avoid nair


----------



## Inoshishi

a.notherguy said:


> i went out and bought one of those eyebrow/nowehair trimmers where i can remove the guard off it and it works an absolute treat.
> 
> its only small so its easy to use whilst pulling your nut sack taught and i have not even come close to hurting myself with it.
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4422804/c_1/1%7Ccategory_root%7CHealth+and+personal+care%7C14418350/c_2/2%7C14418350%7CMen%27s+beard+trimmers+and+hair+clippers%7C14418417/c_3/3%7Ccat_14418417%7CNose+and+ear+trimmers%7C14418418.htm


I use those, go over them quick with the trimmer then finish up with a razor and plenty of cream in the shower. Only nicked myself once but that was because I was in a rush. Only takes about 5-10 mins tops and nice and smooth for bout a week. Feels good living in 21st century!


----------



## Mr Mongol

I'm shaving my balls right now inc my @rse too


----------



## Iluv2b_Free

My girlfriend is a CNA and works at our hospital In my city she is in school to be a nurse and she practices her shaving on my balls...hasn't taken a chunk outta my sack yet but man o man don't i cringe


----------



## infernal0988

really no one uses a razor? I use a razor everytime not nicked anything cause the surface is too smooth and that goes for everyone, just remember to shave down wards or up wards then its a breeze.


----------



## Hendrix

Do it in the shower everyday, would never go back to all that hair, takes 30 secs


----------



## slunkeh

This has to be amongst the funniest threads ive seen so far!


----------



## Dyl

I tried my bears shaver on them the other day but without the guard. Cut them twice and wouldnt stop bleeding :lol:


----------



## Yorkie Dave

I'm so 'ard I have to use bolt croppers to trim mine.


----------



## Uriel

i like to use the flymo at night with a pair of oakley on...............danger shave


----------



## retro-mental

retro-mental said:


> turn your mountain bike upside down, spin the wheel then tea bag it. That will get rid of any unwanted nutsack hair


Posted this 7 months back and still get the odd like every now and then !!!!


----------



## chickenlegs

I've used the clippers before and obviously caught my sack in the cutting blades, stings like a mofo and bleeds for a long while. Razor works fairly well but you can end up with razor burn and the odd cut if you're not careful. My preference is veet, slap it on leave it for 7-8 mins, wash it off and scrub the hair with a sponge. Sorted!


----------



## Wheyman

People have hair on their balls?


----------



## barsnack

AN EX of mine complained she wouldnt suck me of til i shaved so drunkly i went to the bathroom and shaved away but then she said she would suck me of til i stopped bleeding...bitch


----------



## Hendrix

The first time takes ages, as you have to hack through all the growth with scissors. I do them every day in the shower, takes seconds.

Once you go hairless you will never go back, everything is neater, no pubes in your foreskin everytime you have a pi55. Sex is smoother and closer, your d1ck looks bigger and the most important one, you look like a freakin pornstar


----------



## Steuk

I bet there's some pube trimige going on here as we speak.....


----------



## Twisted

Shaved mine today as had to go have an ultrasound caught them with the unguarded blade hurt like fcuk


----------



## 2004mark

retro-mental said:


> Posted this 7 months back and still get the odd like every now and then !!!!


The gift that just keeps giving :lol:


----------



## jay631

Never again will I shave my balls.... It was the most irritating itchy feeling after a few days...!

Defo listen to people when they say clippers are the way forward. Even a grade 1 on the sack and the pube line itchs though... So keep on top of it..

Love this thread can't believe I missed it


----------



## silver

hair removal cream is by far the easiest way


----------



## The Shredder

don't use clippers! i had a very bad experiance with them..

best way is.. have a shower wash your privates bits as usuale.. then sit down ( in the shower ) and pull em tigth then and go crazy with the mach 3.

You'd be surprised how ruff/quick you can go while shaving anything in the shower as you skins hot and cleaned..I even fitted a small mirror on the side wall so I can shave in the shower(face not balls!) the combo of steam and fresh cleaned face means I never cut myself and never have any irratation

try it out dude!and good luck!


----------



## bizzlewood

jay631 said:


> Never again will I shave my balls.... It was the most irritating itchy feeling after a few days...!
> 
> Defo listen to people when they say clippers are the way forward. Even a grade 1 on the sack and the pube line itchs though... So keep on top of it..
> 
> Love this thread can't believe I missed it


baby powder will sort the itch


----------



## needle

What i do is spray some deodorant over the nuts and get a lighter.

Works well leaves a bit of a smell but washes out after a few days.


----------



## mark44

Just shaving my sack as I type....


----------



## A.U.K

I wax..everything....quick, clean, simple and done..Hate shaving, nasty rash, spots the lot...Never a problem with Wax.


----------



## MattGriff

Hair removal cream, no way a blade is going near my gonads


----------



## Ragingagain

men liking other men talking about balls...? very suspicious lool but yea pull em tight, clippers may hurt lol


----------



## A.U.K

andy gibbs said:


> men liking other men talking about balls...? very suspicious lool but yea pull em tight, clippers may hurt lol


 :whistling: You raise a good point but its a subject that a lot of guys want to discuss but wouldn't discuss face to face with their mates..That would be a step too far.. 

Hey its only Balls


----------



## Pkant2002

Hair removal cream for your pubes I can understand but does it bot sting like hell when you do your ****.


----------



## harryalmighty

MattGriff said:


> Hair removal cream, no way a blade is going near my gonads


nah it aint that bad man, just be cautious.

+ rep for avi. LOL


----------



## Guest

I'd love to practice my poor waxing skills. Any willing victims? I mean volunteers! :lol:

(Female entering man-hating phase)


----------



## 2004mark

I shave my nuts but use cream everywhere else


----------



## MRSTRONG

Crystalpippa said:


> I'd love to practice my poor waxing skills. Any willing victims? I mean volunteers! :lol:
> 
> (Female entering man-hating phase)


id let you wax me no problem .


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> id let you wax me no problem .


Yay! :bounce: I'll pop the wax pot on to heat. Never done balls before. Is it ok that I'm a 'virgin'??


----------



## MRSTRONG

Crystalpippa said:


> Yay! :bounce: I'll pop the wax pot on to heat. Never done balls before. Is it ok that I'm a 'virgin'??


yeah virgin is fine ill pm you pics so you know what to expect


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> yeah virgin is fine ill pm you pics so you know what to expect


 :blush:

Now you're talking!

(female leaving man-hating phase!  )


----------



## eezy1

haha i wouldnt trust myself anywhere near my balls with a razor. trimming FTW


----------



## Gym-pig

Dont use a trimmer without a guard - trust me it will snag and cut your sack open ( I know !)

Just pull the sack tight and use a razer - easy !!


----------



## Ice-angel

Keep them nice and tight, I dont rate shaving gel myself a nice lather of johnsons baby soap is better (especially if you are prone to ittitation) feel your way around to make sure you have not missed any bits (not that you need a reason to feel them:tongue ) obviously if you can get a female you trust to do for you then that's a plus :thumb:


----------



## BatemanLondon

i nearly drowned the other night trying to 'bridge' in the bath to give my nuts the clean and tidy look.


----------



## JTgymstuff

its fine using a razor just dont go freddie cruger on the fellas


----------



## leeds_01

cut throat razer is forward

i always shave my balls its best way - u never know what u'll get up to that day


----------



## richgearguy

Originally Posted by retro-mental View Post

turn your mountain bike upside down, spin the wheel then tea bag it. That will get rid of any unwanted nutsack hair



BatemanLondon said:


> hahaha my neighbours would love that , you did mean do this outside in the garden ?
> 
> Nah, he meant do it on Oxford Street on a Saturday afternoon :lol:


----------



## Trevor McDonald

leeds_01 said:


> cut throat razer is forward
> 
> i always shave my balls its best way - u never know what u'll get up to that day


This is so risky I cannot imagine... Possibly the worst thing to use lol.


----------

